# Best Tips for Fishing The Point.........



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Maybe this will fly and maybe it won't, but just thought I'd start an open ended thread for trading advice about fishing the point.


My tip would be to not be afraid to find a spot in the crowd or the conga line as others down on OK call it. You gotta get in there with those boys where the fish are. That was my hardest lesson learned.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

FishinAddiction said:


> Maybe this will fly and maybe it won't, but just thought I'd start an open ended thread for trading advice about fishing the point.
> 
> 
> My tip would be to not be afraid to find a spot in the crowd or the conga line as others down on OK call it. You gotta get in there with those boys where the fish are. That was my hardest lesson learned.


My advice would be before you jump in the conga line to watch what others are doing and what they are not doing, ask questions and get a idea of whats happening and then jump in. It will make it easier and more enjoyable for everyone.

BTW I assume we are talking about the Point in Buxton. Not sure what OK is...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Be patient. Be nice. Be helpful. Be able to cast straight


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I could sure use a tip on how to fish this front that is hitting to shut down the great bite they had yesterday. I have LOUSY timing.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I think F/A is right. C dog has valid points as well.

I have a buddy who is a capable caster and knows what he is doing, but absoultely refuses to get out in the water and throw with the group, he claims to be afraid of getting washed out to sea, but I think it is just intimidation and the risk of embarrassment if a bad cast is made.

Might have to get him to walk out there when the crowds are less thick, or take him to a bar that is less crowded for his first go.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

AtlantaKing said:


> Be patient. Be nice. Be helpful. Be able to cast straight


Doesn't have to be straight, just be able to walk down over other line to make it straight. There's almost always current at the point, so 8nbaits do drift. So just slide down to the left after you cast. And if you're going to cast, walk infront of other people and cast. Under no circumstances that you should cast when someone is right next to you (I'm referring to the side of the casting). When everyone esle is holding their rods, you just can't put 2 heaver out and spike it. 1 rod per person, 2 rods, go to the hook or the north side.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Cdog said:


> My advice would be before you jump in the conga line to watch what others are doing and what they are not doing, ask questions and get a idea of whats happening and then jump in. It will make it easier and more enjoyable for everyone.
> 
> BTW I assume we are talking about the Point in Buxton. Not sure what OK is...


OK is short for Ocracoke.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Surf Cat said:


> I think F/A is right. C dog has valid points as well.
> 
> I have a buddy who is a capable caster and knows what he is doing, but absoultely refuses to get out in the water and throw with the group, he claims to be afraid of getting washed out to sea, but I think it is just intimidation and the risk of embarrassment if a bad cast is made.
> 
> Might have to get him to walk out there when the crowds are less thick, or take him to a bar that is less crowded for his first go.


Bad casts happen in a variety of ways. As Crawfish mentioned, just walk and pass your rod over or under and it should be fine.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

no little white or black plastic fish finder rigs....hate it when someone has one....gets in front to cast...ya never know when one of them little sleaves will break....go with all metal(nickel) or them heavy duty Long Ranger plastic ones- which are still, also prone to get brittle and break.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*best tips for the point*

15 foot alpha spinning rods from Walmart are the standard there..... 

I also use a two hook bottom rig. I like to go with 80 pound braid and a six ounce pier/anchor sinker. Rig a gold spoon on the bottom hook and a treblehook on the top. the longer the cast the better!
Find your best sandspike and lawn chair. Pop the top on a fresh beer and spike that rod right in the middle of the crowd and wait! It wont be long before the fight begins.....:beer:


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Congo Line*

First of all if you are talking abour Ocracoke I wouldnt really call it a congo line. It is pretty open with some fishing together. At Ocracoke find a good hole and fish. If you fish right next to someone just work with each other when a fish is one. The original congo line is at Cape Point. When you have 100 guys stacked up all the way around the point that is a congo line. Like others said, when in Rome do as the Romans do. Dont just grab a double rig and a 3 oz weight and get in the middle of it. Try and use the same weight as everyone else. Move with your weight as it rolls in the current. When you throw over someone like I do 90% of the time correct it by going over them or have them come under you. Also watch what everybody else is doing and do that. Most important dont be a jerk because it is easy to get frustrated in the middle of all that!


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Ryan*

Dont you usually turn your spinning reel upside down and reel backwards??????


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

hey Al, 

When you talk about that type of rig are you referring to the sea strikers that RDT sells?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

FishinAddiction said:


> hey Al,
> 
> When you talk about that type of rig are you referring to the sea strikers that RDT sells?


Most likely the ones at the shops at the OBX are designed with 8& bait in mind. If you look at some of the cheap copy cats (bass pro) they look like they were made for bass fishing with 2 oz sinkers. I thought I was getting a deal and tried one with 8& bait. The plastic collar is much thinner and will snap in a heartbeat with more than a couple ounces- very dangerous when the sinker goes in an unintended direction.

I've gone to All metal (mcmahon) sinker slides and find they work much better- tho they are slightly more expensive. Hat Jack sells the Mcmahon set up for 75 cents a piece -the plastic ones for 50 cents a piece. They can be bought in bulk a good bit cheaper.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

also, for the fish finder rigs, you can replace the plastic sleeve with a barrel swivel.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Yup!*



Jebson38 said:


> Dont you usually turn your spinning reel upside down and reel backwards??????



It just feels more natural!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Surf Cat said:


> Hat Jack sells the Mcmahon set up for 75 cents a piece -the plastic ones for 50 cents a piece. They can be bought in bulk a good bit cheaper.




what at hatteras jacks isnt sold for retail plus ten dollars? remember the striper tourney???? 3.00+ for bunker????

i heard a rumor ryan wont workin there no more


anyway the coastlock snap things or any of the other alternatives are cheaper than 50cents a piece if ya buy in bulk. but definatley stay away from the plastic stuff


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NTKG said:


> what at hatteras jacks isnt sold for retail plus ten dollars? remember the striper tourney???? 3.00+ for bunker????
> 
> i heard a rumor ryan wont workin there no more


Well, $26 for gluing a couple of magnets into the Avet. You'll be the judge.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

NTKG said:


> i heard a rumor ryan wont workin there no more


Talked to Ryan today at his shop. He's still there.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Talked to Ryan today at his shop. He's still there.



interesting.... i heard some funny things about whats been goin on there from some of the other folks we know jeff. oh well lets go fishing... i got some new 50lb spiderwire on my 15ft alpha and my double bottom rigs are ripe with new 3oz bank sinkers and its blowing NW lets do it!!!!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

NTKG said:


> interesting.... i heard some funny things about whats been goin on there from some of the other folks we know jeff. oh well lets go fishing... i got some new 50lb spiderwire on my 15ft alpha and my double bottom rigs are ripe with new 3oz bank sinkers and its blowing NW lets do it!!!!


Ryan is running a construction business down there. That's taken up his time. Vinny and Jim are handlin' things at the shop most of the time from what I understand. 

Vinney broke his finger this morning on a chair at his house??? 

The shop looks good now with the addition compleated. 

Yep, lets go fishin' bro.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

A good light for night fishing and untangling maypoles is absolutely necessary.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

French said:


> I could sure use a tip on how to fish this front that is hitting to shut down the great bite they had yesterday. I have LOUSY timing.


 Yes you do..  When ya get here,I'll try ta point ya in as right a direction as possible,but it ain't gonna be "peaches and cream" tryin ta get em in this...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

NTKG said:


> *what at hatteras jacks isnt sold for retail plus ten dollars? remember the striper tourney???? 3.00+ for bunker????*
> 
> i heard a rumor ryan wont workin there no more
> 
> ...


Not as bad as another certain tackle shop about 2 villages down on the left, that I bought a new rod and new reel at only to find I coulda saved $40 at Frisco R&G :--|


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

I feel I am at a point in my life that I can openly share my most secret advise for fishing at the point. My tip for fishing the point is one of the utmost greatness. I feel I can share my secret because those who believe will experience its worthyness. Those who use this tip wisely will be greatly rewarded. Its benefits in the world of fishing are of superior quality and produce the most pleasurable time spent in the sand. Those days of being uncomfortable while wading are over. Here goes... This is tough for me cause I really like my secret. Anyway, you know those blue velcro shimano rod raps that you bought a long time ago. Yeah, the ones that you dont use now cause you got a fancy rod rack and you dont have to put the rods in the back of the truck no more. Well, I have found that they make excellent pants leg holders for wading. Just simply velcro them around your jeans above your ankles before putting your waders on. Now your pants dont hike up your legs while your hurdling waves. I hope this wealth of knowledge will lead you all to happy and comfortable fishing at the point. Whoodiwhoo.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

marstang50 said:


> I feel I am at a point in my life that I can openly share my most secret advise for fishing at the point. My tip for fishing the point is one of the utmost greatness. I feel I can share my secret because those who believe will experience its worthyness. Those who use this tip wisely will be greatly rewarded. Its benefits in the world of fishing are of superior quality and produce the most pleasurable time spent in the sand. Those days of being uncomfortable while wading are over. Here goes... This is tough for me cause I really like my secret. Anyway, you know those blue velcro shimano rod raps that you bought a long time ago. Yeah, the ones that you dont use now cause you got a fancy rod rack and you dont have to put the rods in the back of the truck no more. Well, I have found that they make excellent pants leg holders for wading. Just simply velcro them around your jeans above your ankles before putting your waders on. Now your pants dont hike up your legs while your hurdling waves. I hope this wealth of knowledge will lead you all to happy and comfortable fishing at the point. Whoodiwhoo.


That's purdy funny, Marshall.  

But why not just tuck them jeans in yer socks?


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

*I learned*

I've been there long enough to learn from locals. If 8 is holding and you can launch it, toss 6. Oops what do you know, oh my god I'm drifting over everyone and into the whole . Now I'll pull my 8 out after "accidentaly" drifting into place. Oh yeah, if you hook up have your bro get the phone out and call and spread the word.


----------



## jeep2obx (Jul 10, 2006)

the best tip for fishing the point is knowing how to do the hatteras shuffle,over under over under,:fishing: :fishing:  :beer:


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

jeep2obx said:


> the best tip for fishing the point is knowing how to do the hatteras shuffle,over under over under,:fishing: :fishing:  :beer:


thats true


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Don't fish Satnights*

Thats my best advice I can give ya.. Just way to fustrating.. JAM


----------



## leslie769 (Apr 11, 2007)

*frog dog*

My advice to fishing the Point is : Don't. If I have to fight for every square inch of space to catch a fish I won't do it. I guess I am just a loner at heart. I fish for relaxation and low stress. I try to fish away from the "crowd". Maybe this cost me a lot of fish but I am happier. I have a low flash point and I don't need some one to make me angry while I pursue my favorite past time. Often in the winter when the fishing is poor at the coast, I fish the upper Cape Fear river near Cornith, NC. I usually fish for big carp just to play on the line. The river is beautiful and quiet. There is wild life to see. Most of the time its just me, nature and the cold.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Welcome aboard, leslie. I know what you're talking about. Years ago I was quitely fishing the back waters of Fontana Lake when a group of 5 or 6 eagles flew just overhead. I was awed at the sound of air rushing through their wings as they passed. For a while there I totally forgot I fishing.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

were you guys smoking those left-handed cigarettes?


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

I grew up fishing where you're talking about Leslie. I've fished all up and down the Deep, Rocky, and Haw rivers on foot and boat. Some killer scenes around there. As far as the point there's times that the crowd, conditions, and amount of fish there make it what is. But, I try and find my own holes elsewhere too. JAM's advice is about the best though for people who have to travel a distance, Sat. night can be rough.


----------



## roam (Dec 15, 2003)

i cant believe no one has mentioned the most important piece of equipment...a HELMUT!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I would also second Jam's thoughts on the Point on a Saturday night. If there are other places, fish 'em. It gets too crowded and people tend to forget they're there for fun and relaxation. 

Everyone has a right to be there but you should know what you're doing, casting, etc. otherwise, folks can be rude. Oh yeah, and there are some who are intoxicated and stupid things happen as a result.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Fishbreath said:


> I would also second Jam's thoughts on the Point on a Saturday night. If there are other places, fish 'em. It gets too crowded and people tend to forget they're there for fun and relaxation.
> 
> Everyone has a right to be there but you should know what you're doing, casting, etc. otherwise, folks can be rude. Oh yeah, and there are some who are intoxicated and stupid things happen as a result.


Sounds like alot of piers I've fished any given Saturday in the summertime. Pays to have such entertainment if the fishing's slow.


----------



## Plug (Feb 5, 2004)

Mine might not be too popular but here goes. Unless you're really, really experienced, STAY SOBER. Drunks who don't have a clue ruin it for everybody.

Another one. If you get tangled with a guy who has a fish on and can't get unwrapped don't reel like a mad man trying to get your line in. Just follow along with him reeling just enough to keep the slack out of your line. If you reel in ahead of him you're likely to cut him off and cost him a fish. Let him land his fish, then get the tangle undone.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

better yet.............cut your line


----------



## Plug (Feb 5, 2004)

FishinAddiction said:


> better yet.............cut your line


Sounds good but not too many are going to dump 100 yards of line off their reel. Especially if it's their only setup.

In addition, should the line come untangled you then have an 8 ounce sinker, hook and 100 yards of line out there gumming up the works. Or worse yet for a drum to ingest and have to drag around.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Walk by the last guy on the right, walk way farther down than you think is cool, look back at the crowd and HAMMER THAT BAIT WITH EVERYTHHING YOU GOT!


----------



## edwkrm (Dec 4, 2005)

*learning how*

you know i learned to fish not long ago, and i am still learning. i dont care how many times i ask nor how many times i watch i still make mistakes....the one thing i learned... no matter how many times i mess up.. people always help me.. thats all that matters... just watch and learn. thanks ryan,rob,jam,clyde,rusty, and the moffia, you all helped me out


----------

